# My First Hare and Rabbit



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

So stoked I finally got my first hare and rabbit on the same night of spotlighting. The hare was huge as it made the fully grown cotton tail look like a baby. I would guess it was around 6-7 kg (12-15 pounds). Unfortunately I had to quickly finish off the rabbit as the ball hit low in its cheek, missing the brain or neck. Interestingly though the hare dropped like a rock with no nerves at all but I'm assuming that was due to better shot placement. The shots were 11 and 7 metres respectively. Please ignore the "stylish" socks and thongs combo in the photo as well.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good shooting nice big hare 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

great shooting looks like that hare would feed a couple of people nice going


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice socks :headbang:
Looks like a great dinner


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You did good brother!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shooting!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shooting! That is a huge Hare? That looks like some good eating.

Cheers


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great work!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Well done! I’ve eaten and loved wild rabbit but never hare. Is it any good?


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Winnie said:


> Well done! I've eaten and loved wild rabbit but never hare. Is it any good?


Its a bit tougher than rabbit, but slow cooked over a fire with garlic and salt makes it taste really good.


----------



## Spielratz (Jan 12, 2021)

Das erinnert mich an einen Artikel, den ich mal in einer Jagdzeitschrift gelesen habe. Man hat die Strecke von Treibjagden untersucht. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass bei den meisten Hasen und Kaninchen das Schrot nicht ins Gewebe eingedrungen war oder nur knapp unter der Haut steckte: Die Viecher sind einfach durch den Schock tot umgefallen.... Also sind Hasen und Kaninchen optimal für die Jagt mit der Sling!


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Das ist interessant, da in keinem von ihnen eine Austrittswunde war. Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Good job dude


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice shooting, bbqed bunnies.


----------



## bri870 (Jan 10, 2021)

Winnie said:


> Well done! I've eaten and loved wild rabbit but never hare. Is it any good?


Hare makes some of the best meat pie I've ever had!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slingshot Seb said:


> IMG202101052228011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'day mate nice going! Have yet to get myself a hare with the slingshot. Good to see a few more Aussies getting on here now as well!


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Slingshot Seb said:
> 
> 
> > IMG202101052228011.jpg
> ...


thanks! Are you the person I've been reading about that gets heaps of pigeons and rabbits with 8mm steel at 20m+ ? if so your a great shot!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slingshot Seb said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > Slingshot Seb said:
> ...


Hahah yeah that would be me mate! Much appreciated!!


----------



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

nice shot, write what configuration do you have? size ammo and type bands


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

anon said:


> nice shot, write what configuration do you have? size ammo and type bands


28-29 inch draw, 5.5inch active length

0.72mm gzk green, 20-15 taper single

9.5mm or 3/8 steel


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Shot dude , a good night's hunting indeed.

Also for US and European readers, "thongs" means jandals.OP isn't wearing sexy underwear when he hunts (presumably).


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

JediMike said:


> Shot dude , a good night's hunting indeed.
> 
> Also for US and European readers, "thongs" means jandals.OP isn't wearing sexy underwear when he hunts (presumably).


Cannot confirm nor deny


----------

